# Which Nissan X Trail service manual for my car?



## russell_36 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi,
i have a nissan xtrail T30 2003, 
I just brought the 2001-2007 nissan Xtrail Service manual on ebay but when it arrived it says its for nissan 2005? could i still be able to use this?
sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Rusell, Shame you had to buy it. When I got the same a few years ago, I was able to find a free download. But still its a good investment. Other than the inside dash set up, I think the first and second generation T30 share most of the same mechanical bits. I am sure it will prove useful for most of what you would want it for.


----------



## hexnut (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello,
I`m quite new to x-trail and need to get familiar with it 
Is there an electrical wiring document somewhere around here?
Year 2005, 2.2 diesel.


----------



## stillbiker (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello to all-
I have water in my right headlamp, I want to remove the headlamp, there is only 2 bolts to be seen at the top. Do i have to remove the bumper to access other bolts? Thank you!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Stillbiker
here is a link to the service manual. You just need to consult the appropriate section. Should be in the lighting section.

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/x-trail-2006-4143


----------

